

Agile Marketing (very short speech from Business of Software conference) - spolsky
http://blog.asmartbear.com/2008/11/agile-marketing-movie.html

======
donw
"Pecha-kucha" (ぺちゃくちゃ) is usually something I hear applied to girls chattering
on their phones, but a good read nonetheless. :)

